

How much has Citizens United really changed the political game? - cremnob
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/22/magazine/how-much-has-citizens-united-changed-the-political-game.html?pagewanted=all

======
yummyfajitas
Just a minor nit with the opening paragraph - citizens united did not give
corporations any rights. It merely reaffirmed the free speech rights of their
_owners_. I.e., you have the right to free speech, and you can use your
computer, your telephone or your corporation to further that speech.

Among other things, Citizens United protects the free speech rights of the
_owners_ of computers, a topic we discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4139590>

------
kmfrk
Another good article is "Five myths about super PACs":
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/five-myths-about-
supe...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/five-myths-about-super-
pacs/2012/04/13/gIQAGPnEFT_print.html).

------
gryphon65
Here is an idea I just had. What if the PACs where required to list their 10
top contributors on any ad that they run.

------
cremnob
This is a really good report by the NYT about Citizens United actual impact on
politics. It really cuts through the talking points that have been parroted by
the left for a while now.

Ira Glasser, the former executive director of the ACLU (1978-2001) wrote a
good piece about Citizens United here: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/ira-
glasser/understanding-the-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/ira-
glasser/understanding-the-emcitiz_b_447342.html)

